# Peculiar Emotional vulnerability



## Redeemed (Feb 18, 2005)

For those of you who preach the Word of God, have you ever notice within yourself a peculiar emotional vunerability after preaching?

[Edited on 2-18-2005 by Redeemed]


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 19, 2005)

When I first started preaching I noticed that I was particularly drained, or rather emotionally fragile after preaching. I kind of ignored it because I thought it was just me and I thought it was mainly because I was new to that aspect of ministry. Later I found that sense of emotional vulnerability after preaching stuck with me through the years, it wasn't until I was listening to Pastor Albert N. Martin's Pastoral Theology lectures that I found out that it wasn't just me.

"Another caution is for the man of God to beware his peculiar vulnerability after the emotional expenditure of preaching. He may find himself given to discouragement, despondency or even sensuality. Simply being aware of his tendencies can go a great length in guarding against these vulnerabilities." (My Heart for Thy Cause Albert N. Martin's Theology of Preaching p.227)


----------



## turmeric (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm sure it's partially caused by the mental effort of preparing a message & delivering it. Then, especially in the churches I grew up in, people want to come up & talk to the minister afterward...


----------

